# Lab Table Props



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

So we are adding a new scene (That shall remain ambiguous and top secret!) that is going to have 4 or 6 lab tables that look like they could be reclined or elevated (don't know what they call those things other than frankenstein tables).

I wanted them to look industrial and heavy duty so I had to employ a little paint magic I learned recently- airbrushed rivet effects!

So they are made of 2x4's and 1/2" OSB sheets.










I coated them with monster mud paint to cover the wood chip texture and then painted them the appropriate base colors.

I used a wood grain stencil for the slab part and then went to work on the triangular supports.

I masked them off and cut a quickie 1" hole stencil for the rivets. You have to save the part that comes out of the hole to finish the effect. I just tapped a small piece of wire to the hole center to act as a handle so I could easily position it without painting my finger tips.

If you want to see how the rivet effect is done in detail just youtube it. There are dozens of tutorials already made that are better than I could do.










you just spray the edges of the tape to give it a hard edge that fades to simulate shadow and depth.


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

So obviously I DO NOT have a steady hand and airbrush very little, but when its done and especially when its in a creepy environment it should look great.

I worked basically as fast as I could go.

Here you can see the plastic page protector that I cut the hole patterns in.


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

And there it is. I used white and black paint only and I have to say it was really fun using the ol' airbrush!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing what a person can make when they set their mind to it, this looks great


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow~looks great to me in broad daylight! Nice job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That really turned out great. Your airbrushed "metal" looks just fantastic but your wood grain table tops are equally impressive!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW! looks great! this will save alot of time.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

A+! They look really great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's one of them on set with a new friend...

I used elputa69's "follow me" eyes and he now stares helplessly as you walk around him. Super nice extra touch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks gooey:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would not want to end up on your lab slab, seriously cool


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Disturbingly wonderful :xbones:


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Wow, great detail!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice!!! Love all the details!!


----------



## SFGleason (Jun 23, 2015)

The rivet effect is so cool! Thank you for sharing


----------

